# Que the heavenly harp music.....lol



## PMBG83 (May 12, 2007)

I finally got around to showing my collection. The brushes I got off of ebay from an awesome lady in China......32 pieces hot as hell! Tell me why I saw the same brush set on an american site for $100 and I got mine for $40 with the beautiful case?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Actually one is a japonequse(sp?) straight edge lining brush I got from Ulta. I was looking for the ultimate brush set so I wouldnt have to go looking for mix match brushes right off, then add to it as I see fit.


----------



## macface (May 12, 2007)

nice collection.


----------



## MAC is love (May 12, 2007)

looks like you have some good stuff!


----------



## cindylicious (May 12, 2007)

japonequse is a good quality brush


----------



## Dana72 (May 12, 2007)

beautiful collection


----------



## PMBG83 (May 12, 2007)

Thank you darlings!


----------

